# What Is My Piranha Doing?



## Razor tooth (Jul 21, 2013)

One of my piranhas is picking at the gravel and lifting it with its mouth. It's about 5to 7 inches and caught him or her doing this twice at night. It's in a 75 gallon with 2 other piranhas about the same size. It tends to chase the others away but I'm not sure why? The tank is in a high traffic area if that helps. I do water changes every week and have a fluval fx5 on it. What is it doing? Does it want to breed? What should I do if it does?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Could be breeding behavior and nest building, or could be territorial... as long as your water params are fine, just keep an eye on em and see what happens.


----------



## Razor tooth (Jul 21, 2013)

Also sometimes they all tend to chase each other around. I'm not sure if he wants to breed or not because I haven't seen any egg or any effort to get one of the other piranhas to go with him. I also have some videos but I don't know how to upload them. Any help?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

IDK man, I have only had my RBPs for 2 days... and one of mine was digging a hole in the gravel last night... stupid fish...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Could be all males,all females,might be practicing,or staking territory. Sometimes fish in a new tank can trigger spawning activity also.


----------

